# Greyhound Gap Fun Dog Show 20th September, Haughton Stafford ST18 9JP



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

The venue for this show is different to the usual address in Walsall and will be held at.........

Mayo Farm
Brazenhill Lane
Haughton
Stafford ST18 9JP

This venue has an indoor equestrian facility so should the weather be bad we can all stay dry for once

Registration will start at 11am, the show will start at 12 noon.

Classes will be as follows:

Prettiest bitch
Most Handsome Dog 
Best Puppy (up to 12mnths months) 
Best Senior (8years and over) 
Child Handler
Best Rough Coated

Short Break

Best Black Dog 
Best Gap Rescue
Best Non Gap Rescue 
Dog Judge would most like to take home 
Best Smooth Coated

10 minute Break to Prepare

Fancy Dress 
Open Class for all dogs who havent yet won a rosette on the day (winner will qualify for Best In Show)

There will also be stalls and lots of fun.

Camping facilities for those wanting to travel further afield are available and booking early is recommended at .........

Dunston Heath Farm , Stafford , Staffordshire

Pillaton Pools

Also there is a dog friendly Holiday Inn 15 minutes from the venue. Best to ring and book and ask regarding dog numbers but friends of ours have stayed there with four dogs with no problems and there is no extra charge!!!

HOLIDAY INN EXPRESS
STAFFORD M6, JCT.13
ACTON GATE, ACTON COURT
STAFFORD, ST18 9AP
ENGLAND 
44-870-7202295

Express by Holiday Inn | United Kingdom

PLEASE ALSO NOTE THIS IS AN ALL BREED FUN DOG SHOW. IF YOU ARE NOT SURE HOW YOUR DOG WILL REACT TO OTHER BREEDS USE A MUZZLE


----------



## Lindseyb88 (Jan 27, 2010)

Do you know if this will be on again this year?


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

Lindseyb88 said:


> Do you know if this will be on again this year?


I have no idea, it might be a good idea t phone up the number displayed to find out, you never know!


----------



## Lindseyb88 (Jan 27, 2010)

Thnaks I will let folks know if it is or not. I enjoyed it last year! Which number?


----------

